# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  109 emrat e të dënuarve me burgim të përjetshëm

## RaPSouL

*109 emrat e të dënuarve me burgim të përjetshëm* 

Në burgjet shqiptare janë 109 të dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm. Gazeta "Tirana Observer" boton listën me emrat, moshën e tyre si dhe burgun ku vuajnë dënimin kapital. Sipas të dhënave, kjo është shifra më e lartë në historinë e shtetit shqiptar. Janë 109 persona, të cilët do të kalojnë pjesën e mbetur të jetës së tyre në qelitë e burgjeve të vendit tonë. Por më e rëndësishme nga të gjitha këto është fakti që mosha mesatare është 29.6 vjeç. 
Ndërkohë mosha më e vogël në listën e këtyre të dënuarve është 20 vjeç dhe ajo më e larta është  46 vjeç.  
Lista 
Shifra është më e madhe se e të gjithë viteve. Burgim të përjetshëm kanë mbi supe 109 persona. Akuza që ka dërguar përjetë në qeli kanë qenë të rënda, ku numrin më të madh të tyre e zënë vrasjet. Mosha e tyre varion nga 20 deri në 46 vjeç. Ata ndodhen në pesë burgjet e vendit në seksionin e sigurisë së lartë. Duke filluar nga Agim Pepa, Elidon Kotorri, Jaho Mulosmani,  gjithashtu Dritan Kateshi e Myrteza Çaushi.   
Vendimet 
Të gjithë kanë marrë një vendim të formës së prerë të gjykatës së shkallës së parë në qytetin që kanë kryer krimin. Por mbi supet e disa prej tyre rëndon edhe një vendim i Gjykatës së Apelit, por nuk lihet pas as ajo e Gjykatës së Lartë. Kështu, nuk ka mjaftuar vetëm një vendim, por edhe dy. Kjo pasi duke mos rënë dakord për vendimin e parë të gjykatës së shkallës së parë, një vendim i dytë bënë më të bindur mbrojtësit. 

Dritan Kateshi
Është i njohur me nofkën Kateshi, drejtuesi i bandës me të njëjtin emër, u kap gjatë një aksioni spektakolar të policisë së Elbasanit dhe asaj të Tiranës në vitin 1999. Akuzohet për një sërë krimesh të kryera gjatë periudhës së trazirave të vitit 1997.

Elidon Kotorri
I dyshuar si anëtar i grupit të quajtur Djemtë e Rrugës së Kavajës, është arrestuar në vitin 1999. Kotorri është dënuar për akuzën e vrasjes me paramendim të pesë shtetasve në Tiranën e Re në vitin 1999 e në vazhdim, në vitin 2000.

Myrteza Çaushi
Është i njohur si Zani i Vlorës. Arrestohet në vitin 1998. Më pas më 22 mars 1999, Myrteza Caushi lirohet në sallën e gjyqit. Tre muaj pas lirimit, më 7 korrik 1999, Zani akuzohet se ishte protagonist në një ngjarje ku mbeten të vrarë tre persona.

Agim Pepa
Agim Pepa është dënuar më burgim  të përjetshëm me akuzën e vrasjes për shkak të cilësive të veçanta të komisarit Gani Malushi dhe shoferit të tij, Gjovalin Ndreu.

Shifra

109 të dënuar me burg për jetë. Kjo është shifra më e lartë ndër vite të personave që kanë marr një dënim kapital në Kodin Penal të Shqipërisë. Të gjithë këta persona do të qëndrojnë pjesën tjetër të jetës në qeli.

20 vjeç është mosha më e vogël që mban mbi supe një i dënuar me burg përjetë. Krimi që kanë kryer këta persona në këtë moshë, është vrasje me paramendim, por edhe vrasje për shkak të cilësive të veçanta si dhe vrasje të dyfishtë.

46 vjeç është mosha më e madhe e një të dënuari me burg të përjetshëm. Nëse do të shohim listën e të dënuarve përjetë, i ekstraduari i fundit që akuzohet për vrasje ka mbi supet e tij moshën 46-vjeçare. 

1995 është viti i fundit kur është ekzekutuar shqiptari i fundit i dënuar me burg përjetë. Ky ka qenë edhe viti kur është hequr nga Kodi Penal dënimi kapital me vdekje. Heqja e këtij dënimi ka lënë në fuqi dënimin me burgim të përjetshëm

30 vjeç është mosha mesatare e të gjithë të dënuarve me burgim të përjetshëm. Sipas moshës që kanë të dënuarit, rezulton që nga 109 që kanë marrë vendimin e formës së prerë, të jetë mosha mesatare e tyre 30 vjeç.

6 persona është numri më i madh që janë vrarë nga një person i dënuar me vendim të formës së prerë nga gjykata me burgim të përjetshëm. Numri më i madh i viktimave të të dënuarve me burg kapital është 6. 


*Të dënuarit me burgim të përjetshëm* 

1. Shkëlqim Selman Keka, 36 vjeç        Burgu 302
2. Alfred Gani Selimi,     30 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë
3. Anton Gjergj Arapi,                 Burgu Tepelenë    
4. Durim Dervish Leka,     22 vjeç         Burgu Tepelenë
5. Gëzim Mino Cuko,     36 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë
6. Glodian Sami Saliaj, 25 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë    
7. Pëllumb Nuri Yzeiraj, 35 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë
8. Qamil Petrit Gjolena, 30 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë
9. Sulo Bektash Jaupaj, 25 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë
10. Tomorr Shyqëri Çaushi, 30 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë
11. Vasil Ali Mema, 27 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë
12. Xhemal Hajri Halili, 30 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë
13. Luan Ymer Isufi, 25 vjeç            Burgu Tepelenë 
14. Qemal Çuman Memushaj, 35 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë
15. Kastriot Sadik Maksuti, 29 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë        
16. Gazmir Namik Krenari, 30 vjeç        Burgu Tepelenë
17. Pashk Jak Koçi, 36 vjeç            Burgu Krujë
18. Agim Ndue Pepa, 39 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
19. Alfred Todi Shani, 30 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
20. Altin Kujtim Myrta, 25 vjeç              Burgu Peqin
21. Arben Eqerem Grori, 37 vjeç        Burgu Peqin        
22. Arben Gjelosh Nika, 30 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
23. Arsen Metush Kapaj, 25 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
24. Artur Demir Gora, 30 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
25. Azem Isuf Peca, 27 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
26. Aleksandër Xhemal Xhelaj, 35 vjeç    Burgu Peqin
27. Agron Fehta Alushaj, 30 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
28. Arben Nezir Fasho, 28 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
29. Ardian Qamil Shkalla, 32 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
30. Bashkim Zenel Sulo, 35 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
31. Bledar Burim Boraj, 25 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
32. Dritan Sefedin Kateshi, 29 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
33. Elidon Dilaver Kotorri, 32 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
34. Edmond Nazif Xhavarra, 25 vjeç        Burgu Peqin 
35. Erion Musa Veziri, 26 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
36. Flamur Rexhep Lika, 27 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
37. Fuat Lutfim Basriu, 35 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
38. Fatmir Lutfi Veliaj, 30 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
39. Fatmir Gani Xhixha, 35 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
40. Gjon Nikoll Prenga, 32 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
41. Gëzim Gjergj Guri, 28 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
42. Ilir Jemin Gjerko, 27 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
43. Gëzim Kodhel Hatija, 30 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
44. Hekuran Kodhel Hatija, 26 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
45. Ilir Naim Paco, 32 vjeç            Burgu Peqin     
46. Ilir Shyqëri Dybeku, 34 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
47. Krenar Ali Maci, 29 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
48. Kadri Hamit Kullolli, 26 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
49. Luan Vesel Balliu, 38 vjeç            Burgu Peqin    
50. Lulëzim Ramadan Brahja, 27 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
51. Lorenc Kostandin Ilia, 38 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
52. Nazmi Hamdi Avdillari, 40 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
53. Prel Mark Vuçaj, 35 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
54. Paulin Zef Buja, 34 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
55. Pelivan Zini Hysenaj, 39 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
56. Petrit Nak Verri, 33 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
57. Renato Viktor Zallimi, 25 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
58. Shkëlqim Ali Sula, 34 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
59. Sokrat Dhimitër Delijorgji, 26 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
60. Sovran Agim Qeleposhi, 25 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
61. Skënder Halil Birja, 35 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
62. Selami Islam Shpardhi, 32 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
63. Skënder Enver Hyseni, 39 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
64. Shkëlzen Sefer Trako, 28 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
65. Taulant Hiqmet Balliu, 39 vjeç        Burgu Peqin
66. Valmir Sali Hoxhaj, 27 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
67. Vath Ibrahim Kallaku, 35 vjeç        Burgu Peqin    
68. Valter Asllan Leka, 34 vjeç            Burgu Peqin
69. Arben Ndue Lushi, 29 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
70. Din Bajram Kafica, 33 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
71. Edmond Gjovalin Batra, 23 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
72. Edmond Zef Çupi, 25 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
73. Erion Ton Bushi, 27 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
74. Estref Ramiz Lita, 25 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
75. Fran Pal Mazashi, 35 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
76. Gazmir Mendi Brakaj, 28 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
77. Gjon Ndre Ndokaj, 27 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
78. Guri Myftar Dumani, 23 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
79. Hashim Xheme Mema, 27 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
80. Hysni Qemal Rrepaj, 19 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
81. Ilir Mark Perdrecaj, 28 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
82. Jaho Sali Mulosmani, 30 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
83. Jurgen Malo Baçja, 27 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
84. Luan Kamber Murra, 29 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
85. Mazin Ndrec Molla, 30  vjeç            Burgu Burrel
86. Mehdi Halil Braho, 34 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
87. Muharrem Jakup Daka, 39 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
88. Myrteza Gjovalin Gjoka, 32 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
89. Myrteza Skënder Çaushi, 35 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
90. Nikolon Ndue Topalli, 33 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
91. Njazi Rakip Çeka, 27 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
92. Petrit Zef Murrani, 29 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
93. Premtim Shaban Tola, 26 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
94. Prend Ndue Mushaj, 23 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
95. Rexhep Ded Memia, 28 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
96. Rifat Ram Bajraktari, 29 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
97. Rrok Nikoll Pacaj, 26 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
98. Viktor Ymer Ymeri, 25 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
99. Vizon Drijtat Ranohitaj, 24 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
100. Ali Adem Rushi, 39 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
101. Dashamir Rifat Hasanaj, 34 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
102. Gjovalin Ded Kadilli, 33 vjeç        Burgu Burrel
103. Ylli Frok Lepuri, 25 vjeç            Burgu Burrel
104. Lavdërim Tufa, 32 vjeç            Burgu 313 Tiranë
105. Dritan Vila    , 30 vjeç            Burgu 313 Tiranë
106. Ramiz Onuzi    , 28 vjeç            Burgu 313 Tiranë
107. Pashk Lleshi, 35 vjeç            Burgu Lezhë
108. Nertil Kello, 22 vjeç                Paraburgimi Korçë 
109. Përparim Matja, 46 vjeç            Burgu Lezhë

----------

